# Marktplatz



## melcom (29. Juni 2011)

verkaufe nen ghost amr 7700 lector carbon.Neu keine 10km gefahren.
modell 2010.
+ nc 17 magnesium pedalen 
+ ks sattelstütze einstellbar vom lenker.
preis vhb 2600
neu preis des bikes 2799
pedale 75
sattelstütze 180


----------

